# Whistler or Niseko?



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a feeling all of you are going to say Niseko but I'm still asking.

My Ski club is going to both.
Whistler is 7 days slopeside 4 days riding with 5th day optional which Id be doing Heli. Every time I have booked heli it has been cancelled due to weather so Im dying to do it.
Niseko is 10 days with only 4 days riding. Not sure about the 5th day riding. 3 days in Shanghai with tour.

My dilemma is that I have about 8-10 friends going to whistler. Basically no one I know going to Niseko. Just one couple who I know through the club.

Any of you been to both and can give me thoughts on them?

Thanks


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Good god what ski club do you belong to??


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd say Niseko but that's because I wouldn't miss a chance to visit Japan, regardless of snowboarding.

Going on a Heli trip with your friends would suck ass.

GL :cheeky4:


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Frozen said:


> Good god what ski club do you belong to??


That's only two of the trips. They also going to Andorra Spain, Utah, Tahoe!



snowklinger said:


> I'd say Niseko but that's because I wouldn't miss a chance to visit Japan, regardless of snowboarding.
> 
> Going on a Heli trip with your friends would suck ass.
> 
> GL :cheeky4:


Part of me is saying Niseko for those same reasons.

Yeah Heli with my friends would be horrible!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

03SVTCobra said:


> My dilemma is that I have about 8-10 friends going to whistler. Basically no one I know going to Niseko. Just one couple who I know through the club.
> 
> Thanks


So the dilemma is that ur afraid of meeting new people and the 8-10 that u know suck ass. But your ski club is doing whistler, Niseko, Andorra, Utah, and Tahoe. 

OOOOHHHH shit....wut's the problem...its really a sex club tour and they want your bung hole and ur the boarder of the sex...I mean ski club.

Get an Azzpadz http://www.azzpadz.com/theazzpad/impact2.htm


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So the dilemma is that ur afraid of meeting new people and the 8-10 that u know suck ass. But your ski club is doing whistler, Niseko, Andorra, Utah, and Tahoe. OOOOHHHH shit....wut's the problem...its really a sex club tour and they want your bung hole and ur the boarder of the sex...I mean ski club.


No riding whistler with my friends wont suck ass at all!

Im just curious what people think about both mountains!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Frozen said:


> Good god what ski club do you belong to??


My thoughts exactly.

Japan. You're in North America right? Can't you go to Whistler almost whenever you want?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

How many people will be going to Japan in your ski club? If it's a decent sized group of you, I'd pick Japan.

You can always make friends inside the group, even if you only know a couple people at first.

Japan is one of those things that should be done in a group because it makes it infinitely more fun. Especially once you engage in apres.

Whistler is amazing, but the feel isn't that different from other big resorts in N. America. It's got amazing terrain and something for everyone, but it's more of what you may have already seen.

Japan is a totally different experience, both snow and culturally. It's not something you get in a lot of other places. You can always go to Whistler another time since it's insanely popular with basically everyone in N. America.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Jed said:


> How many people will be going to Japan in your ski club? If it's a decent sized group of you, I'd pick Japan.
> 
> You can always make friends inside the group, even if you only know a couple people at first.
> 
> ...


I know Ill make friends in the group. Last year we went to France and the group was 80 people. 
I have been to whistler 4 times and love it and really want to Heli but you guys are all right its in North America and I can do it any time.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

If you got to japan and only ride 4 days you will want to kill yourself when you get home. Ditch the 2 plankers, go to japan on your own, ride every day, have a life changing experience, become a slave to japanese powder for the rest of your life, die happy.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

ETM said:


> If you got to japan and only ride 4 days you will want to kill yourself when you get home. Ditch the 2 plankers, go to japan on your own, ride every day, have a life changing experience, become a slave to japanese powder for the rest of your life, die happy.


^^^^ what this dude is saying

the first time i went to Niseko i had 4 days on the slopes. after i went home, all i could think about was how to get back there ASAP

if you've done Whistler 4x already, then you must do Japan


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

I decided to do both trips and be broke for the rest of the year!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

jealous!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

03SVTCobra said:


> I decided to do both trips and be broke for the rest of the year!


go fuck yourself you fucking tease


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

03SVTCobra said:


> I decided to do both trips and be broke for the rest of the year!


No one likes you. You're adopted. You smell weird. You write poetry, and you suck at it. You're bad at your job.

Seriously though enjoy Japan, get some authentic spicy ramen, cause it will change your life.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Nivek said:


> No one likes you. You're adopted. You smell weird. You write poetry, and you suck at it. You're bad at your job.
> 
> Seriously though enjoy Japan, get some authentic spicy ramen, cause it will change your life.


I hope i can find ramen to eat because I am a horrible eater!
Next I need to pick out my new board!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

03SVTCobra said:


> I hope i can find ramen to eat because I am a horrible eater!


OMFG u better ENJOY some of the food in Japan you bastard! 



03SVTCobra said:


> Next I need to pick out my new board!


Now you've really made me mad!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you're a dick.


----------



## NYTSNOW (Nov 27, 2012)

you won't regret niseko. whistler great with the amazin terrain and all but niseko just has something no other place in the world has.. the pow + japanese culture!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

NYTSNOW said:


> you won't regret niseko. whistler great with the amazin terrain and all but niseko just has something no other place in the world has.. *the pow + japanese culture*!


Pow in Niseko? Lots of it!
Japanese culture? Not so much...


----------

